# Missouri Patients



## Mogro (Mar 1, 2019)

Missouri just posted its draft rules. We have to give up our 4th amendment rights to be free from illegal search and seizure to be able to cultivate our own. Here is the text from Revocation part G:
* G. If a patient cultivation identification card holder fails to immediately make available access to his or her patient cultivation facility upon request from the department, the patient cultivation identification card will be revoked;*
Do they do this in other states. I am pissed. We shouldn't give up our 4th amendment rights.
I do not want to invite government agents into my house. I shouldn't have to.
If they suspect me of committing a crime, have reasonable cause to and have a search warrant signed by a judge. Then I will invite them in. If not hell no.
I'm sure they could catch a lot of law breakers if they just went into every bodies house everyday for inspections. But this is a slippery slope. I would rather them catch the criminals without violating our rights. I think revolutions have been fought over this kind of stuff. 
Are they getting away with this in other states.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 1, 2019)

OK no, most other states yes. What you didn't notice today was the representative from Salem, Jeff Pogue, bring meeting to the floor of the legislature to denut the grow your own part of Amendment 2. They've alreaedy denutted the dark lobby money amendment the voters passed aka Amendment 1. I gave his number and addy at the capitol on FB today for NORML and told everyone to bombard that dickhead with calls and emails. We'll see what happens. MO did this same thing 10 yrs ago, passed a puppy mill law that was hard, then the legislators got hold of it, took all the teeth out, and guess what, 10 yrs later, puppy mill capital of the country.

For the record, its registered guns. If you already own, just find a place to hide em if no paperwork. What they are doing is saying that once you get your card, you can't go buy a gun legally, but this backwards state, that is the only state in country that doesn't have a database set up for patients of opiates for the pharmacies and drs. Doctor shopping heaven, and they try to say its a privacy thing, lmfao. jmho

The one thing you have to remember is to keep a lock on the door where you grow, so kids and nobody can get in, can't grow outside, the way I read it. When they show up if they do, be within your numbers, I'd let em in gladly, Ive already gotten the dr letter, but get it reissued 30 days prior to application. And that they don't have near enough people to check your place out as an individual cultivator, compared to caregivers. But yea, in OR it was the same, they show up, they get to see the setup and always the main thing was numbers and those locks.

Also, ya bout had to have a complaint against ya for em to show up to check, there just isn't enough folks compared to the folks self growing.


----------



## Mogro (Mar 1, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> OK no, most other states yes. What you didn't notice today was the representative from Salem, Jeff Pogue, bring meeting to the floor of the legislature to denut the grow your own part of Amendment 2. They've alreaedy denutted the dark lobby money amendment the voters passed aka Amendment 1. I gave his number and addy at the capitol on FB today for NORML and told everyone to bombard that dickhead with calls and emails. We'll see what happens. MO did this same thing 10 yrs ago, passed a puppy mill law that was hard, then the legislators got hold of it, took all the teeth out, and guess what, 10 yrs later, puppy mill capital of the country.
> 
> For the record, its registered guns. If you already own, just find a place to hide em if no paperwork. What they are doing is saying that once you get your card, you can't go buy a gun legally, but this backwards state, that is the only state in country that doesn't have a database set up for patients of opiates for the pharmacies and drs. Doctor shopping heaven, and they try to say its a privacy thing, lmfao. jmho


----------



## Mogro (Mar 1, 2019)

Yes. I was awar


Bodyne said:


> OK no, most other states yes. What you didn't notice today was the representative from Salem, Jeff Pogue, bring meeting to the floor of the legislature to denut the grow your own part of Amendment 2. They've alreaedy denutted the dark lobby money amendment the voters passed aka Amendment 1. I gave his number and addy at the capitol on FB today for NORML and told everyone to bombard that dickhead with calls and emails. We'll see what happens. MO did this same thing 10 yrs ago, passed a puppy mill law that was hard, then the legislators got hold of it, took all the teeth out, and guess what, 10 yrs later, puppy mill capital of the country.
> 
> For the record, its registered guns. If you already own, just find a place to hide em if no paperwork. What they are doing is saying that once you get your card, you can't go buy a gun legally, but this backwards state, that is the only state in country that doesn't have a database set up for patients of opiates for the pharmacies and drs. Doctor shopping heaven, and they try to say its a privacy thing, lmfao. jmho


I am aware of the second amendment. The right to bare arms. I'm talking they want permission to come in your house and inspect your grow room. The 4th amendment. The right to be free from illegal search and seizure.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 1, 2019)

Dude, state constitution, not federal. lol It ain't legal federally. I am talking state constitutional amendments passed by the voters of the state. Why I added the gun rules and the lock rules to the growspot to my post. Don't get excited, there are ways around, they ain't takin guns, lol, you just can't buy any legit after receiving your card and I have my doubts that they can even funnel the two databases together, they are just now doing the rules. You did see its only six small one and six flowering too, right? there for a minute, there was no limit on small ones, lol. Why I been poppin 20 at a time till I read that, now I'll finish this round and go to bigger containers and do packs at a time instead of huge variety.


----------



## Mogro (Mar 1, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> Dude, state constitution, not federal. lol It ain't legal federally. I am talking state constitutional amendments passed by the voters of the state. Why I added the gun rules and the lock rules to the growspot to my post. Don't get excited, there are ways around, they ain't takin guns, lol, you just can't buy any legit after receiving your card and I have my doubts that they can even funnel the two databases together, they are just now doing the rules. You did see its only six small one and six flowering too, right? there for a minute, there was no limit on small ones, lol. Why I been poppin 20 at a time till I read that, now I'll finish this round and go to bigger containers and do packs at a time instead of huge variety.


Missouri has its own constitution. And searches without warrants are not allowed. I'm not talking about guns at all. I don't want them in my house.
I'm aware of the gun issue. They are going to need a metal detector and a bachoe to take all my guns. I am talking about not letting them come inspect anything in my house. And then they will revoke my grow license.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 1, 2019)

Jesus, dude, did you even read the rules.?Part of having the card is letting them do the searches, you don't let em come in and make sure you ain't cash croppin, for fucks sake yes they will take your cultivation card. It'll be on the application that thats the rules. you are confused. Its a STATE MMJ card, not a FED legalization card. What Im saying is I doubt you have to worry bout it, from what i hear, everyone that knew how to grow, went to growing for themselves, as they know the state don't have enough people to check everyone with a card. Or without. They already are trying to pass the 100 gram deal statewide, make it like paying a traffic ticket without card, you get 1/4 lb with card.


----------



## Mogro (Mar 1, 2019)

Yes, I read the rules that's why I'm pissed. I guess I look at rights differently then you. I guess I should feel lucky they left me:
Amendment 1 - Glad that I can still speak my mind. Or have a free press.
Amendment 7- At least they cant lock me up for years without a trial.

I'm sorry you don't agree. But I don't give my rights up just because they ask me to.

Hell why stop at cash cropping. They could solve a lot of Rapes, Burglaries, Money laundering, (Insert any act) if we would just allow them to come inspect whoever they wanted whenever they wanted. 

Probable cause is the problem.
We wouldn't have gotten this far with cannibas if they didn't need a search warrant for anything. 
If they have reason to believe I'm cash cropping get a fucking warrant and bust me.
If not I am innocent until proven guilty.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 1, 2019)

US Constitutional Amendments
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_amendments_to_the_United_States_Constitution

MO Constitutional Amendments
https://www.sos.mo.gov/elections/petitions/2018BallotMeasures

you are confusing straight legalization to medical marijuana and you are confusing the two different constitutions and their amendments. You keep mentioning the US amendments, lol, not the MO state amendments. 

To get the MO MMJ card, you'll have to sign off on it, or you get no card. so then you can be a cash cropper, it almost sounds like that's what you're after anyway. Please educate yourself on the differences of these and learn the MO state one. 

'


----------



## Mogro (Mar 1, 2019)

I might beconfused about medical and recreational. 
I am not interested in selling. I make enough that I don’t have to. I do have a qualifying condition. 
The still doesn’t give them the right to come in my house. They only have that right to do that if they have reasonable cause that you might have committed a crime. 

I am not talking about the feds but the state. The one that has a constitution (missouri) that says they can’t search without a warrant. 
Missouri is now giving me a right that the citizens of Missouri mandated in a constitutional amendment that says I can grow cannibas for myself only. But the catch is I have to give up my right to be free of illegal searches. 


This is from the Missouri constitution 
Article I 
BILL OF RIGHTS
Section 15November 14, 2016








*Unreasonable search and seizure prohibited--contents and basis of warrants. *
Section 15. That the people shall be secure in their persons, papers, homes, effects, and electronic communications and data, from unreasonable searches and seizures; and no warrant to search any place, or seize any person or thing, or access electronic data or communication, shall issue without describing the place to be searched, or the person or thing to be seized, or the data or communication to be accessed, as nearly as may be; nor without probable cause, supported by written oath or affirmation.

Source: Const. of 1875, Art. II, § 11.


----------



## Mogro (Mar 1, 2019)

Here is the argument. 
We the citizens of Missouri voted to pass amendment 2. That has some rules the state has to abide by. It also gives the health dept the responsibility of implementing this and some rule making. 
The Amendment 2 doesn’t say anything about home inspections. The health department added this in the rules. 
You cannot administratively (that is what the health dept rules are) deny us of our constitutional rights. 

Yep I won’t give up my right to be free of illegal searches. I don’t want to grow if I lose that right. I will wait until somebody sues the health dept all the way up to the Missouri Supreme Court. 

My question is do they do this in other states were you grow for yourself. Not to sell to dispensaries. Come in your house and inspect your grow tent or grow room in the basement.


----------



## Schwagg#12 (Mar 1, 2019)

I think Oregon does or did.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 1, 2019)

Schwagg#12 said:


> I think Oregon does or did.


they did, but they also dropped the medical numbers and weight since it went rec there.


----------



## Mogro (Mar 1, 2019)

They suck. 
Maybe someday when they win the war on cannibas and wipe out the black market I will have to buy from dispensaries. 

They just don’t get it.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 1, 2019)

the language in amendment 2 for MO mmj states, Section 3, paragraph 2d: requirements for inspections, investigations, searches, seizures, and other additional enforcement activities as they arise from time to time.

Read section 2 of the amenment language, all of it. The dept can come up with any rules or emergency rules basically as they see fit. Lot better than it used to be, St Lou and KC dropping all weed cases, trying to get the law where its basically a small misdemeanor for up to 100 grams statewide, thats just shy of the 1/4 poss limit, but it also reads you actually can have up to 8 ozs. That 100 gram thing is for everyone, the 8 oz is for mmj patients


----------



## Stiickygreen (Mar 1, 2019)

If you think the po-po/etc. is just gonna stop by for a look-see because you have a med card...I doubt that in a big, big way. None of us pay those kinda taxes needed for such home-to-home policing. 

However...never say never. 

IF "shit happens" and the cops come for >whatever< reason to your home/neighbor's home/close proximity and smell weed/detect anything associated with weed....and then ask WTF? is the deal.....and you produce a card/cards to cover your ass for smell/possession/etc....you can bet they can ask to take a look. If you are in count.....(this happened to us in 2006 in CO) you say "Yes".

If you are cropping and hiding under the guise of med and speeding on counts...you say "NO"...and then they wait for the warrant and bust you like anyone else outside the law. We had teenagers @ the time and unrelated circumstances caused a chain of events to happen that ended up culminating with 3 cops on our doorstep. We cooperated from the get-go and i let them in w/o a warrant. I had 2 gardens...one on a small GH on my back deck...and one in the garage. They wanted to see the GH on the deck.....so that is where I led them. They didn't try/ask to look anywhere else in the house.... and good thing...cus i had about 30 large plants in bloom in the garage. I knew if i didn't cooperate/let them in they would come back storming in hard and I'd have NO control over an of it. By cooperating fully/not being a dick/standing on my rights because it was med...they eased way up and we had no further issues....that day...or going forward.....even though they knew (now) that my house was a "grow house" in a small town. LOL. The Sheriff lived on my street!

Your best bet is to stay in counts. Grow bigger plants if need be. Go HUGE. Make it a game because it is a game. Treat it as if it is totally illegal. No talk of it. No display of it. No smell of it. 

good luck


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 1, 2019)

Missouri's card-carrying Qualifying Patients and Caregivers will be allowed to grow medicinal marijuana at home, with some restrictions. Amendment 2 allows a patient or caregiver with an DHSS issued Qualifying Patient Cultivation identification card to grow up to six plants in a “appropriately secured facility.” _According to amendment language _this secured facility is defined as a locked and enclosed area that ONLY the Qualifying Patient or primary caregiver can enter. _Section 1, Part 7, Paragraph 9. _ John Payne of New Approach Missouri, said the facility needs to be covered and locked, adding that a greenhouse could be a suitable facility as long as it is covered and has a reliable lock. Qualifying Patient Cultivation ID cards cost $100 and must be renewed each year. 

Two Qualifying Patients with cultivation ID cards can grow up to 12 plants in the same facility. If a third person is a Primary Caregiver who also has a Qualifying Patient ID card, they can also grow on the same property allowing up to 18 medicinal marijuana plants in one place.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 1, 2019)

so you can grow outside in a secure greenhouse with a roof. I previously stated incorrectly you couldn't, my bad, But I do note now that if you are a qualifying patient and caregiver for 2 patients, then you get the 18 flowering 18 lil ones max and the appropriate weight which by my count would be 3/4 lb to 24 oz.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Mar 1, 2019)

Not that growing outside there in a GH in Summer in 95% humidity and 95F temps would be all that easy...but yeah....it's good you can try.

Just wait til July 15th...slap them 6" clones outside in the fence row.....and they will finish small enough you can't even see em among the poison ivy and other various jungle growth there...LOL.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 1, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> Not that growing outside there in a GH in Summer in 95% humidity and 95F temps would be all that easy...but yeah....it's good you can try.
> 
> Just wait til July 15th...slap them 6" clones outside in the fence row.....and they will finish small enough you can't even see em among the poison ivy and other various jungle growth there...LOL.


might have to renovate a turkey or pig farm, lol. They got those big fans to keep animals cool in summer, free fertilizer, lol


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 1, 2019)

Hey Sticky, a member of the movement just told me they wrote that language that way, thinkin of dog runs with chain link over the top and a good lock for outdoor. Now thats a feasable idea, eh?


----------



## Stiickygreen (Mar 1, 2019)

I grew 4 Afghani plants in my yard in Independence in 1982...and did 6 in '83. hid em right in the back fenceline...200 ft from the road. I could see em but nobody else did. OK...my old neighbor next door finally got wise...... "Them ain't tomotoes"....so i ended up taking some beers over and getting him about half crocked and told him it was pot and that a joint made ya feel about the same way. He laughed and said "Well it can't be all bad then" and that was that 

Oh yeah....dog runs.....some get pretty large. Would work well. Better than plastic or polycarbonate. Just put up screening so it can't be seen/etc. Gotta worry about the rippers too....prolly as much as the cops...


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 1, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> I grew 4 Afghani plants in my yard in Independence in 1982...and did 6 in '83. hid em right in the back fenceline...200 ft from the road. I could see em but nobody else did. OK...my old neighbor next door finally got wise...... "Them ain't tomotoes"....so i ended up taking some beers over and getting him about half crocked and told him it was pot and that a joint made ya feel about the same way. He laughed and said "Well it can't be all bad then" and that was that
> 
> Oh yeah....dog runs.....some get pretty large. Would work well. Better than plastic or polycarbonate. Just put up screening so it can't be seen/etc. Gotta worry about the rippers too....prolly as much as the cops...


true that, but way easy, like you say on the screening, if legal numbers, let the cops come, be the rippers I be lookin for, lol and out in the booger woods like Im at, Ive bout run off everyone anyhow so far out no likes to visit while gas is high, lmfao.

Have fam in independence. rough lil kc burb I thought, not as bad as grandview but bigger, lol


----------



## Mogro (Mar 2, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> If you think the po-po/etc. is just gonna stop by for a look-see because you have a med card...I doubt that in a big, big way. None of us pay those kinda taxes needed for such home-to-home policing.
> 
> However...never say never.
> 
> ...


Missouri is different than other states. St.louis and Kansas City is a little more laid back than the rest of the state. The drug task forces and prosecutors are having a hard time with this. I think it will be like Michigan when they passed medical the drug task forces started harassing the card holders. I have a feeling this section where you have to allow wateantlees searches was their two cents worth. 
It doesn’t matter if they have the time or money to do this. It is in writing that they can. 
The health department doesn’t have the right to take away or rights to be free from warrentless searches. 
Hell 4 months ago a drug task force in a small town in Missouri raided a shop for selling cbd oil. at the same time st.louis was selling it all over with no problem. 
I live in a county that the drug task force thinks pot is evil.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Mar 2, 2019)

Colorado was no different back in the day. We had a mean Drug Task Force here as well. They busted a house on my street while I was actively growing hard as well. They questioned my neighbor but stopped short of coming to my house...and that was a good thing cus at the time i was fighting odor. They ended up finding 225 plants in the guys house. When Med hit in 2000 we went through a period here where the cops were STILL trying to kick in doors and shit.....that is...until the TAXPAYERS raised Hell and told them it was legal and a waste of their tax dollars to harass med folks. Point is...even here in CO.....where many folks think we NEVER faced illegality...we had the same shit going on as everyone else does. You either find yer nuts...or you don't in those situations....

My county now uses "Codes" as an in. First person to show will be County Code en forcement if they wanna see if you are over count. Then..if you are....it will funnel into LEO's gig. Fortunately...in their push to regulate above and beyond what the law says they can do....they enacted FINES rather than talking JAIL TIME for overrages.Looks like $1000 fine and they will likely cut down the excess. I'm taking my chances....LOL.....whatever. As long as there's no limit of how many GUNS folks can have....I'm growing what I want/how many I wanna grow. I worked all my life and have ample funds for attorneys and shit...so hey.....whatever. Not gonna stop havin fun cus they MIGHT come. We'll just worry about it if they do....as always. I just wish I had somewhere for all of this pot to go...LOL. That shit just piles up when there's no market...but fuck it./..i love to grow...and we can legally keep all we grow...so no worry there. It is kinda nuts though...LOL...never woulda guessed it 10 years ago when I just couldn't keep up with demands. Ah.......legalization....


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 2, 2019)

if Mogrow had read the actual article on the cbd raids, those folks were advertising it for cures and health benefits, according to the FDA after they approved epidiolex for big pharma last month, you cannot advertise it cures anything, they have the patent. That's why you are seeing lots of CBD places advertising it for your pets now more than for a cure, etc. You are just wrong and behind the times, dude, Im sorry for that. Google the article, KC and ST Lou have already done the decriminilation thing, aka the 100 gram rule and there is legislation trying to get passed that would make it statewide. When they raided the cbd places, they just removed the cbd, they didn't arrest anyone. Google it. You are simply behind the times on this subject, I get your angst of how it looks on paper, but you need to go the New Approach MO website and just read, it will inform you of corrections of your misconceptions. LMFAO, Michigan yesterday the governor absolved their medical marijuana licensing board for being ineffecient for the mmj patients. Bro, you gotta read more and read the whole article and then make your summation. Cherry picking the first sentence of an article you might find or your opinion overriding facts just makes you look silly. These are big steps in MO, look at AR and IL, how long have they been at it, AR hasn't even got the clubs goin yet after two yrs. Please, no offense intended, go to the New Approach MO site, especially on FB, and they will answer any question you have or fear. They are the backbone behind this amendment getting passed.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 2, 2019)

Sticky, they all do that zoning code thing, Oregon did, springfield mo is trying to do it right now, the example in Oregon, you know what happened, in Medford, the city councilmen got voted out and then big times Sheriff Winters resigned. This guy just hasn't done any homework, he's freakin at the worst case scenarios and trying to twist it into freedoms, lol. I can't get him to understand. And you are right, I dont' give a fuck what's on paper, although being legal takes a weight off your shoulders, Im gonna grow my medicine. But this guy, arrrrrrr, lol, honestly, this is why MO is thought of sometimes as the new Mississippi, lol. Just joking, but I swear, how many times can you explain? I was on the phone with New Approach last nite while we were posting just to make sure on some things. You really have to read the language of the actual bill to see the details.And the fact that MO is basically broke when it comes to manpower to check every lil grower, that's just preposterous to think they are. If they get complaints they will, hence don't let noone know you growin. That's the only time I ever heard of living in Oregon 6 yrs to rec legal that they would come, if someone complained, not random.



Stiickygreen said:


> Colorado was no different back in the day. We had a mean Drug Task Force here as well. They busted a house on my street while I was actively growing hard as well. They questioned my neighbor but stopped short of coming to my house...and that was a good thing cus at the time i was fighting odor. They ended up finding 225 plants in the guys house. When Med hit in 2000 we went through a period here where the cops were STILL trying to kick in doors and shit.....that is...until the TAXPAYERS raised Hell and told them it was legal and a waste of their tax dollars to harass med folks. Point is...even here in CO.....where many folks think we NEVER faced illegality...we had the same shit going on as everyone else does. You either find yer nuts...or you don't in those situations....
> 
> My county now uses "Codes" as an in. First person to show will be County Code en forcement if they wanna see if you are over count. Then..if you are....it will funnel into LEO's gig. Fortunately...in their push to regulate above and beyond what the law says they can do....they enacted FINES rather than talking JAIL TIME for overrages.Looks like $1000 fine and they will likely cut down the excess. I'm taking my chances....LOL.....whatever. As long as there's no limit of how many GUNS folks can have....I'm growing what I want/how many I wanna grow. I worked all my life and have ample funds for attorneys and shit...so hey.....whatever. Not gonna stop havin fun cus they MIGHT come. We'll just worry about it if they do....as always. I just wish I had somewhere for all of this pot to go...LOL. That shit just piles up when there's no market...but fuck it./..i love to grow...and we can legally keep all we grow...so no worry there. It is kinda nuts though...LOL...never woulda guessed it 10 years ago when I just couldn't keep up with demands. Ah.......legalization....


----------



## Stiickygreen (Mar 2, 2019)

Folks should have NO fear if they are planning to truly grow Medically for health reasons and are not just using the card/Program as a sheild to sling weed out the backdoor and ignore counts/etc. If that is your plan...more power to ya...but realize...there's no defense Medically if you take it all outside the parameters as written.

But once it goes MED...it's that DR-PATIENT thing that comes into play. Takes it to a completely different place than before. I know it's hard for some to fathom....it surely was here when I had those officers IN my house and heard them say "You are well in your rights to do what you are doing. We don;t agree with this law but we have to enforce it just the same as written". Watching them walk back out the door after they tell you they can't fuck with you is like an acid trip after all of those years of slinging commercially and risking it all. 

Bottom line...they AREN'T COMING. If you live in FEAR...they WIN. Get it? Just do what you do...don't think it's your new cash cow./don't deal....and all will be well. If you do deal/take it outside the realm....make sure you have an attorney on retainer (I did for 10 years..LOL). Cost me dearly...but it was my way of losing the FEAR and just playing hard rather than worrying. Weigh the risks. IF bags are still $300 there...i'd be knockin that shit out of the park while I could. That ain't gonna last long...believe me. Bags will be $100 in 2 years if not less. Shit..i have to give it away here...LOL. (please come and get some...) We can legally gift 1 z here.... but there are NO sales allowed whatsoever. No fear of a bust here anymore.....but then again...there's no real reason to go BIG unless yer just crazy like me and have been doing it for 30 years and can't slow it down because you love to see this plant express itself.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 2, 2019)

I never have to worry bout dealing, I share a tad, but its hard to keep up with my own appetite and needs every round, lol, for real. RIght now in MO, the law passed, you can get your dr letter, and by the way, the MO dr recommendation is one of the most professional looking letter Ive seen, in oregon more like a form letter they just fill in the blanks. But since the state isn't ready yet, you technically can be legal, but can't legally get any mj yet. Just until July. That part is crazy, kinda, but again, compared to AR and others, moving along just fine. I still can't get over Oklahoma, lol, never thought they'd have a program like they have. Can have guns, can be out of state cardholder and use their clubs, grow your own, etc. All within a yr. Who'd thunk it? And my idea of going big is just going to bigger containers, ummm, cough cough smaller numbers, and more yield. Variety is gonna have to take a back seat to yield for me. Another thing is, Sticky, they'll always check a caregiver or someone growing for themselves and two others, albeit legal, for the numbers and weight game, the single cardholder cultivators, they just won't be able to check them all, its that simple, just gotta follow those rules and not have a worry in the world.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 2, 2019)

https://www.news-leader.com/story/news/local/ozarks/2019/02/26/missouri-medical-marijuana-cannabis-weed-pot-card-rules-news-leader-faq/2952208002/?fbclid=IwAR3D0H9ohr895k5DjB-Zb80s4WsBZCr6VHhAKX-kmOZ0zGPG-MLPZiMkcuQ


----------



## Stiickygreen (Mar 2, 2019)

There was a time here when there was no limit on caregiverships. None. The only limit was ball size. I know folks who had 100 cards in hand at one point. That only lasted a few years before they figured out folks were banking hard on such loopholes and changed the Program to reflect that knowledge. Then we got "extended counts". Pay the pot doc an extra $150 and get up to 99 extra on your card. That again...only lasted for a number of years before folks fucked it up going huge and they changed the rules yet again in response. Now it's 24 max on the med side. The wife and I both had that many on our cards for a few years there...a gift from our long-time pot doc. Good times....pre-legality/dispensaries/etc. After all of that hit....things went to shit fast. I'm just glad I played along for 20 years BEFORE it all went legal. We made hay while the Sun shined, for sure. It is hard to believe about OK/MO/etc....but then again....I think they see that as this unfolds....sales get harder and the whole Black Market thing diminished to the point where it becomes a full time job just to find someone to buy the stuff for a shit ass price. Supply/demand takes ahold...believe me. It will be NUTS at first...then everyone sets up to cash in....it becomes common..... and then nobody wants to pay shit for it...LOL.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 2, 2019)

thats one of the new rules here also, but you have to have two independent drs recommendation that you need more than the law says.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Mar 2, 2019)

I'm not sure exactly what the Medical parameters are here now. After 10+ years on the Registry we gave up our cards when Rec hit in 2014 and the individual right to grow kicked in. We definitely saw many, many changes in our years in the program though. Just crazy.


----------



## Mogro (Mar 2, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> if Mogrow had read the actual article on the cbd raids, those folks were advertising it for cures and health benefits, according to the FDA after they approved epidiolex for big pharma last month, you cannot advertise it cures anything, they have the patent. That's why you are seeing lots of CBD places advertising it for your pets now more than for a cure, etc. You are just wrong and behind the times, dude, Im sorry for that. Google the article, KC and ST Lou have already done the decriminilation thing, aka the 100 gram rule and there is legislation trying to get passed that would make it statewide. When they raided the cbd places, they just removed the cbd, they didn't arrest anyone. Google it. You are simply behind the times on this subject, I get your angst of how it looks on paper, but you need to go the New Approach MO website and just read, it will inform you of corrections of your misconceptions. LMFAO, Michigan yesterday the governor absolved their medical marijuana licensing board for being ineffecient for the mmj patients. Bro, you gotta read more and read the whole article and then make your summation. Cherry picking the first sentence of an article you might find or your opinion overriding facts just makes you look silly. These are big steps in MO, look at AR and IL, how long have they been at it, AR hasn't even got the clubs goin yet after two yrs. Please, no offense intended, go to the New Approach MO site, especially on FB, and they will answer any question you have or fear. They are the backbone behind this amendment getting passed.


Check this article out and read the last couple of paragraphs.
https://www.riverfronttimes.com/newsblog/2019/01/14/st-louis-county-will-stop-prosecuting-marijuana-possession-under-100-grams

The citizens of St.Louis booted the old prosecutor that had been there forever Robert Mccullogh out. The new prosecutor and the police do not get along. The police had already figured out a way to bust people for over 35 Grams. They are going to send the charges to the state. There is conflict and it isn't going to get resolved anytime soon.

*If you want to see how our drug task forces work*. Last year they were taking peoples houses and cars for growing weed. I'm talking a couple plants.
In Missouri any seized property from drug crimes is supposed to go to the schools. So what they would do is bring in the feds and let them charge you. Then the feds give 80% to the arresting agency AKA the drug task forces.
The drug task forces all over the state were sued by a college kid over FOIA laws. The kid won pretty much all of them. Very interesting read.

http://show-mecannabis.com/2015/02/report/

I am long time resident of this area and very well aware of what's going on. I do not just read article headlines and make an assumption.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 2, 2019)

Fair enough bro, I guess its just different perspectives. In your case, I guess go back to underground growing and don't be medical. I do apologize, I didn't mean any disrespect, I can tell you are in the Lou, KC has also done the 100 gram thing and also has advertised drs, whereas I haven't seen that in St Lou yet, or should say heard, im not there. I do know Sheriff arnott in Spfd is doing the supposed colorado comparisons on driving while stoned, making it sound like its fentynl, dead set against it. Myself personally, I just want to grow my own medicine, got burnt on club meds in oregon. I'll hope for the best. Good luck in your endeavors. Again, apologies for the sandpaper tone


----------



## Mogro (Mar 2, 2019)

No problem. After years of dealing with them here I am skeptical. I hope it is as you say it is. I am sure ready for it to be over.


----------



## Chebamunk13 (Mar 3, 2019)

Happy MO is finally seeing the light


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 2, 2019)

legal beagle here. Was wondering if @sunni could start a Missouri forum for mmj patients, pretty please. They've started issuing licenses, I know, lol, I got mine. Just sayin, be nice to have like minded situated individuals in closer proximity to share information.


----------



## JonathanT (Jul 3, 2019)

Having trouble finding a doc in this backwards area


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 3, 2019)

just had to ask.


----------



## JonathanT (Jul 3, 2019)

indeed. it's gets depressing being turned down by reefer madness followers all day


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 3, 2019)

i just throw it out there I recommend roark family medical clinic in cassville. They will do teleconference for a very good rate. Tell em jethro sent ya. Gotta get your records to em, but they on the ball and very informative and helpful.


----------



## sunni (Jul 5, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> legal beagle here. Was wondering if @sunni could start a Missouri forum for mmj patients, pretty please. They've started issuing licenses, I know, lol, I got mine. Just sayin, be nice to have like minded situated individuals in closer proximity to share information.


I can ask the owner sure


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 6, 2019)

thank you


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 6, 2019)

Oklahoma is not accepting MO med patients paper cards for their temp card to purchase meds in OK. They claim they are chattin with MO to rectify, but its no go yet, although Im reading that its really up to each dispensary if they want to or not, all because of it not having a picture and not being a plastic card. Also didn't know Arkansas had a qualifying visitor part of their mmj law that lets out of state card holders use their clubs, not sure of fees.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 7, 2019)

sunni said:


> I can ask the owner sure


you can disregard, gal, surely the thread will be enough, like the OK thread. Thanks, tho, appreciated.


----------



## The Mantis (Jul 28, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> you can disregard, gal, surely the thread will be enough, like the OK thread. Thanks, tho, appreciated.


I was hoping they'd add the Oklahoma thread and asked a few months ago. Oh well, maybe one day.

Good info on Arkansas accepting out of state cards.


----------

